# New Hvac Install Price, Absurd!



## RICK430

I would like to get a professionals opinion if possible. I know without seeing the job it would be hard to narrow pricing for a new forced heat and air conditioning install but a approximate should be sufficient. This is for a new Goodman A/C and Furnace install for a 3000sqft 2 story house built in 1935. 

I don't know if it was my luck to have two crazy A/c contractors show up, but one gave a bid of $29,000 for a 14 Seer goodman A/C install and 80% efficiency Goodman Furnace install. All ducting would be replaced since it is asbestos and 4 new ducting in the living room, dining, kitchen and laundry will be created. Also the existing gravity furnance in the basement will be removed.

The other contractor quoted $38,500. These bids are crazy.

I would like to know your thoughts and if anyone knows an experienced A/C Contractor in the Los Angeles, Burbank or Glendale Area they can recommend. 

Rick


----------



## mdshunk

The bids are not crazy. They're just more than you thought they'd be. You're talking like a homeowner, and not a contractor. If you're a hardwood guy, I'm certain out there are some of your potential customers who think your prices are crazy.


----------



## BKFranks

RICK430 said:


> I would like to get a professionals opinion if possible. I know without seeing the job it would be hard to narrow pricing for a new forced heat and air conditioning install but a approximate should be sufficient. This is for a new Goodman A/C and Furnace install for a 3000sqft 2 story house built in 1935.
> 
> I don't know if it was my luck to have two crazy A/c contractors show up, but one gave a bid of $29,000 for a 14 Seer goodman A/C install and 80% efficiency Goodman Furnace install. All ducting would be replaced since it is asbestos and 4 new ducting in the living room, dining, kitchen and laundry will be created. Also the existing gravity furnance in the basement will be removed.
> 
> The other contractor quoted $38,500. These bids are crazy.
> 
> I would like to know your thoughts and if anyone knows an experienced A/C Contractor in the Los Angeles, Burbank or Glendale Area they can recommend.
> 
> Rick


Anaheim Heating and Air 714-772-9699
Tell em what you want, they might give you an idea of the price over the phone.
http://www.hvacdealer.com/anaheimhtgclg/


----------



## RICK430

to mdshunk, you must be joking if you do not see anything wrong with those quotes. I was able to find out from a local supplier that the goodwin funace costs they wanted to install is about 900-1000 and the goodwin A/c unit around 1100-1200. So factor in ducting R6 Insulated Flexible Duct around $22.50 each plus coil, condensate pump, 4 additional grills, 2 raymond thermostats of $35.00 each upstairs/downstairs, plus other minor installation parts and we are talking about 5,000 max in material . So they are virtually charging me $24,000-$34,000 in labor for 10 days work!!!! Mdshunk you must not have a clue, I know we all would like to get paid additional for our expertise and time but those figurs are absurd and I know most experienced A/C contractors would agree.


----------



## mdshunk

RICK430 said:


> to mdshunk, you must be joking if you do not see anything wrong with those quotes. I was able to find out from a local supplier that the goodwin funace costs they wanted to install is about 900-1000 and the goodwin A/c unit around 1100-1200. So factor in ducting R6 Insulated Flexible Duct around $22.50 each plus coil, condensate pump, 4 additional grills, 2 raymond thermostats of $35.00 each upstairs/downstairs, plus other minor installation parts and we are talking about 5,000 max in material . So they are virtually charging me $24,000-$34,000 in labor for 10 days work!!!! Mdshunk you must not have a clue, I know we all would like to get paid additional for our expertise and time but those figurs are absurd and I know most experienced A/C contractors would agree.


Okay, now I know you're a homeowner. By the way, you're the one who doesn't have a clue who you're talking to. I fully understand that you think the price sounds high. I think the price sounds perfect. Get 10 quotes if you want to. They're all gonna be in that ballpark. You probably have 10K in asbestos abatement alone.


----------



## Bill

Agree with mdshunk, sounds like a HO. You list your trade as "Hardwood" then post once asking about HVAC pricing.


----------



## Bill

mdshunk said:


> Okay, now I know you're a homeowner. By the way, you're the one who doesn't have a clue who you're talking to. I fully understand that you think the price sounds high. I think the price sounds perfect. Get 10 quotes if you want to. They're all gonna be in that ballpark. You probably have 10K in asbestos abatement alone.


md, sounds like a HO trying to get something for nothing:furious:


----------



## RICK430

Bffranks thank you. Your reference is very valuable since I am leaning towards subing the new HVAC install unless I can find an A/C contractor with reasonable fees. 

If any one can eithe provide additional supplier numbers or site and or experienced installer sites, I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## mdshunk

Listen brother, Goodman is my brand, and I do HVAC work. Taking a tally of the materials involved (which is incomplete, by the way) is a far cry from what it takes to do the job. These are valid quotes.


----------



## RICK430

you guys are nuts, something for nothing? what is that mean This is a client of mine who are elderly and I do not want them to get shafted. I have recieved 3 quotes ranging from 18,000-$38000, so mdshunk again you have no clue since you think all bids will be similar. What world are you people living in and calling yourselves professionals if you think those numbers are reasonable for a new A/c residential install.


----------



## mdshunk

Best of luck there, slick Rick. Get a life and maybe take a business class.


----------



## RICK430

mdshank you say your are a Goodman expert, then explain how in your opinion material and parts will be more than $5-6k. I will be more than happy to send you the Goodman model numbers for a more precise analysis.


----------



## Bill

because it is. Everyone wants something for nothing. Price has gone up on everything lately. 
Gas +/- 1.50 per gallon
Electricity 18%
Food 15%
Plumbing materials in the last year 20%

So why is it not fair?

should we eat the difference while your customer sits in a nice cool house?


----------



## mdshunk

RICK430 said:


> mdshank you say your are a Goodman expert, then explain how in your opinion material and parts will be more than $5-6k. I will be more than happy to send you the Goodman model numbers for a more precise analysis.


Nobody's holding a gun to your head to make you hire anyone to do anything. Keep getting bids until you get a really cheap one, hire that guy, then you'll have something legitimate to cry about when the install is sub-par. Anyone is free to charge whatever they want to, in much the same way that you're free to not hire them.


----------



## RICK430

mdsunk you have no answer huh? thats what I thought. You are a joke, you say the quotes I recieved are valid? which quote the $18,000 or the $38,000. If you really think that any consumer should pay $38,000 for the install I described then go ahead and prove your expertise to myself and the other readers in enlighting us as to how and why ?


----------



## mdshunk

RICK430 said:


> mdsunk you have no answer huh? thats what I thought. You are a joke,


Yeah, you're right. I'm a joke. Post your last year's 1040 and I'll post mine, and we'll see who's the joke.

You just don't understand that anyone can charge whatever they want to for anything. You do not have to hire them.


----------



## RICK430

and USp45 you really have no clue. What in gods name the price of oil, plumbing and electricty have to do in trying to charge or more appropriately scam a client to the tune of $20,000-$25,000 in costs labor. I already stated the approximate cost of all material in the project as being around 5k-6k. So, do the math genius and you tell me if the labor charge is fair?


----------



## RICK430

why dont you get the hell of this post. My post was for A/C pros to give provide me some insight as to anyone they can recommend who can do the job at reasonable industry rates.

and what the hell does your 1040 vs mine mean. That statement alone tells me you a complete loser.


----------



## mdshunk




----------



## Bill

mdshunk said:


>


md, duly noted


----------

